# DataScroller: rowCount für Folgeseiten übernehmen



## JCM (21. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin noch relativ neu in der JSF-Welt und probiere zurzeit ein paar Sachen aus. Jetzt gerade baue ich dieses Beispiel nach und hab es etwas für mich modifziert: MyFaces - the free JSF Implementation.
Auf der Seite funktioniert das Beispiel einwandfrei, doch selbst wenn ich den Quelltext 1:1 kopiere habe ich folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich oben in dem Eingabefeld die Zahl für den RowCount ändere, so bleibt dieser nur für die aktuelle Seite gesetzt. Klicke ich eine Seite weiter, so steht zwar die von mir geänderte Zahl noch in dem Eingabefeld, es wird aber nicht diese Anzahl an Zeilen angezeigt.
Ich gebe mir daher diesen Wert noch einmal per hutputText aus und siehe da, es ist der Initialwert der Bean gespeichert.
Das Gleiche bekomme ich, wenn ich mir die SysOuts der Backing-Bean anzeigen lasse:
Ändere ich den Wert im Eingabefeld, wird korrekt die set-Methode für den rowCount aufgerufen und der Wert auch gesetzt. Es wird dann auch die richtige Anzahl an Zeilen angezeigt. Klicke ich auf die nächste Seite, gibt die getMethode wieder den init-Wert zurück. Aber trotzdem bleibt der eingegebene Wert im Textfeld korrekt stehen.

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen woran das liegt bzw. wie ich den rowCount richtig in der Bean speichern kann und warum er im Textfeld noch korrekt angezeigt wird? Liegt das vielleicht mit am JSF-Lifecycle...?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß JCM


----------



## Luu (22. Jun 2009)

Hm .. ManagedBean hat session-scope?


----------



## JCM (23. Jun 2009)

Danke, das war der entscheidene Hinweis


----------

